# Help with Fulton thin rip



## LdJ45 (Aug 22, 2020)

Happy New Year!
I received a Fulton thin rip jig for Christmas. Seems well built & solid excep for one thing..it will not lock down in the miter slot of my Bosch 4100 table saw.
There is a very vague reference & photo about making sure the wing on the mounting nut (screw?) being perpendicular to the body for it to lock in certain table saws, but I don't see anything like that on the jig. 
When I try to loosen the bolt using the large Phillips screw head on the underside of the jig, it will only turn about 90*, & it will still not lock into the miter slot.
All attempts to reach the manufacturer/seller only generate the same robot response email.
Help??... & thanks in advance.


----------

